

How to create UI framework agnostic Website/Application - juzfoo

I started using UI framework when I was first introduced to skeleton to help with responsive behavior and stuff. Then I moved to Bootstrap as I felt it offered little more than skeleton. Now I  like Zurb&#x27;s Foundation and its features. Though what stops me from easily (or relatively easily) switching across different framework is I add the framework specific styles to the code itself, like css class, btn, row, spanX etc. Now every time i like to change the framework I need to go to the code and modify every single instance. I build the applications mostly on Rails and Node.js. Is there any tool&#x2F; approach out there that spare me from having to modify the source code, one that will allow me keep the styling information mark up separate so that I only change those when I make a switch?
Appreciate your inputs.
======
Gamblor
Frameworks are designed to help you get going quickly. Typically you want to
choose one that has good structure and not base it too much off the UI
components. The end result should be that you are customizing it to really fit
your brand so make sure you are choosing one that will be easy to do that
with. The reason being is if you are using Bootstrap or Zurb theres a 90%
chance if I visit it I will be able to tell which one it is. That is TERRIBLE!
Users can tell when things are just rehashed junk and want a unique branded
experience. So I guess to me the best solution is to stop choosing a new one
each time but build off of one and slowly deprecate it to make the experience
your own branded one. If you want to switch to a new framework test it out on
your next project but keep the principles the same.

If you are start working heavily with Javascript this same type of thought
will really hold true. You dont want to couple your users experience too much
based on one specific framework.

------
twanlass
Maybe stop changing frameworks? At least in a given project...

